# Equipment requirements for a tropical aquarium



## lil muppet

feel free to add to this! just thought it might help people... this is all my own work.

	Heating: a tropical aquarium needs a heater/ thermostat to keep the water at a constant temperature that is suitable for all the aquariums inhabitants.

	Filtration: there are many types of filter available. The 2 main types are interior and exterior but all filters work by taking water in from the aquarium, filtering it (removing debris and pollutants) and then returning the cleaned water back into the aquarium. 

	Lighting: lighting enforces the photoperiod within the tank and can also promote plant growth. A moonlight or infrared bulb can be used to aid night viewing without disturbing the fishs natural behaviour.

	Bubble wall/stone: these attach to an air pump using air tubing and can increase the oxygen levels within the aquarium, they can also used as decoration and some fish enjoy playing in the bubbles.

	Power heads: if the fish you plan to keep need a high water flow then a power head can be used to increase the water circulation.

	Air pumps: these are used to power some interior filters, bubble walls and in some methods of live food cultivation.


----------



## holly1

Air pumps,power heads,bubble walls,do no purpose at all.Dead money.
Get a decent filter,and point the spout to the surface.The agitation will create enough oxygen,with out the need for the rest of the equipment


----------



## Guest

holly1 said:


> Air pumps,power heads,bubble walls,do no purpose at all.Dead money.
> Get a decent filter,and point the spout to the surface.The agitation will create enough oxygen,with out the need for the rest of the equipment


Agreed. The bubbles produced from the airstones do not produce dissolved oxygen themselves, fish cannot use the oxygen found in water as part of its chemical structure, H2O. Instead, they can only use oxygen that has dissolved into the water by gas exchange at the surface.

Too much surface agitation can be undesirable, particularly in planted aquariums where it can drive off essential CO2.


----------

